# 1C
,    :         "    ( )".    (((
: 1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1119)
:  ,  3.0 (3.0.36.19)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

+   .

----------

> +   .


    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,   ,   .      ,   .

----------

> ?


 -  ,    -   .   ,    - .   "  " ( ).

----------

> ,   ,   .      ,   .


  1  ,       - . 
  ,       ,        " ".  ...      .    (((

----------

> -  ,    -   .   ,    - .   "  " ( ).


  !)))   !)

----------


## Alberto

,   "   :    .  (     417)   "    ( )". "
:  ,  3.0 (3.0.37.35)
         417           ,      . , .    ,      .    .

----------

!!!   ! !!!

----------


## :)

)

----------

